# Sorry Jillee



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok guys I am going to take Jillee to the groomers today. I am really embarassed because she has alot of mattes and I can not get them....hubby and I worked on her for a couple of days. I think we may have to shave her down. I feel soo bad but something has to be done. I think since Betzie has been home it is harder to keep her matte free. They love to play together and I want them to continue too. I hope it turns out good. She had mattes before Betzie came home but she has more and more mattes all the time now..plus she will be one next week. I will post some pictures if it is not too bad!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Fingers crossed, Megan! Jillie will probably feel lots better with her new do...she'll still be cute no matter what. I'll be sending thoughts for a good outcome today! Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Shelly....I will love her not matter what but I was holping to be able to save some of the coat.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Megan, the good news it is grows back. I had to have Brady shaved right before his first birthday. He was late with his grooming and had stayed at the breeders for a week where he played with all the other dogs and even jumped into her pond. Needless to say, he was a mess. I did't think it was fair to have the groomer spend hours torturing him to get the matts out, so she shaved him down. Not to the skin, but pretty far down. After a few weeks, it got back to a short puppy cut and he started to look like himself again. If you promise not to laugh, I will find a picture. I figure it is all about him and his comfort, and he didn't know the difference except I am sure it felt a lot better.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope so too. Ollie is getting so many matts lately too (he's 8 months so I'm thinking he's probably blowing coat) that I'm worried I may have to do the same thing. I'm spending about an hour a day and still not keeping up with them.  His hair is just growing back from the allergies so I'm hating the thought of cutting it again! I can empathize with you for sure! Maybe they won't have to take too much off.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I hope she feels like a princess!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie had a few mats this winter and we went to a new groomer while in Florida. She shaved him down like a shorn lamb! But left his head fluffy. He looked like one of those bobble head toys. Everyone laughed at him and he was definitely humiliated. So try not to laugh or act too distressed! 

This was in February and it's grown out decently now. He is going back to another groomer on Wed. to try to get that big head back in shape. 

Suzy


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm sure Jillee will be beautiful.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley is so happy his half sister is getting her hair cut before him. Jillee is going to look adorable Megan, don't worry.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I sure know the havoc the coats take when they get chewed on. We'll hope for the best for Jillee, but I am sure she will be adorable no matter what kind of hair cut she gets. Some ladies--Jillee included--have the perfect face and can wear any hair do.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well we are home....and she had to be shaved down...the mattes were to the skin....I feel like such a bad mommy...it is all my fault!!!!!!!!!!:frusty: I will post some pics when I get over the shock.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

poor Jillee, tell her it will grow back. and you're not a bad mommy-we all know that. sending hugs to you both. Jocelyn


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It's okay Megan. I know how shocked I was when I had it done to Brady. I am sure she looks beautiful. And you are a great mom! Here is a never before shared picture of Brady with his shaved down look. I was very careful not to laugh or feel sorry for him as I didn't want him to know he didn't look "normal".


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I will post a picture of Jillee...she looks cute but it is a shock to see at first. Hubby thinks she looks good for being shaved. I should post sometime tonight...have to get dinner ready and have a kennel club meeting tonight as well!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aww... poor you, Megan. I think it's harder on us than on them when we have to get them shaved. I'm sure she'll still look like the doll that she is. It's only normal not to have the same time when a new puppy arrives. You can't do it all! Don't beat yourself up, you are a great mom to all your dogs and I know they couldn't care less about how they look, so long as they still get all the loving you have to give them. 

Karen, I think Brady is adorable!! It is strange though, when they are shaved so close to the skin. Takes some getting used to.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Megan, I'm sorry to hear about Jillee but I know where your coming from. it takes a lot more energy and time to grade two than one. Sometimes I end up spending hours just bathing and brushing them!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Ok here are the pics...*

I know I am crazy but she just breaks my heart when I see her. It had to be done I know. It is only hair and I know that it will grow back. Enjoy the pics!!!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

She looks cute!!! Love her sweet face...though she kinda looks like she's feeling a bit "bare"...LOL!

It'll grow! :eyebrows:


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

She looks adorable!!! I was upset when they shaved Billy but surprised at how fast his hair has grown since then-- plus it is like a clean slate when they have no mats to deal with!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan Jillee is adorable. You will be so happy you did this while little miss Betzie still has her baby teeth.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Megan, she looks so cute! It really does grow back quick.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

She looks great! Beamer wants to know whats she doing tonight?? 

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, are you kidding me, Megan? She's adorable! Now you have a great excuse to use all those clothes you have for Jillee!  See? There's always a silver lining. I'll bet she's as soft as silk, too.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my goodness, she looks so soft and sweet!!! I bet she feels great too! Yay! No more mats! I think she looks great!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

how is Jillee doing? She's so sweet looking, I had the same thing with Henry. I think it depends on the type of hair your hav has - I did the same thing - tried to work on it to get the mats out.

Anyway upon getting Henry home (this was last summer) he was all depressed, so I called one of my dog experts. She told me to play ball with him take him for long walks and he will feel better. I hope your Jillee is doing grteat, and this will make her feel better, there is no way she was comfortable with all the mats.

You are a good Mommy, making sure she's all taken care of !


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you all soo much. She is sooo soft and smells really good. I went to a new groomer and really liked her alot..she just called a little bit ago to see how things were and if we were happy. She even let me stay and I held her through the whole thing. She gave her a puppy report card and she did GREAT!!! I thought that was cute. Well, I will have to put some of her cute clothes on. Thanks again for all the nice compliments...it was hard at first but I do like her being Matte free!!!! I think we may have a fashion show soon!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Megan, Jillee looks cute. Don't you worry, it's only hair and it will grow back. Your groomer sounds like a wonderful and caring person.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

aw, a puppy report card. How cute is that! It sounds like she had a great time, and enjoyed mommy being there with her. I think she's just as cute as before. Her little face just shows off her diva attitude with or without furry hair!  She's beautiful!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww Jillee looks very cute! It will grow back in no time, too, you'll see.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe - look at that sweet face. Jillee is always a cutie.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Megan,

Jillee looks adorable, don't worry it's only hair and it will grow back. She can now wear all her gorgeous outfits without you worrying that her hair will be matted. I think we need some more pictures of Jillee all dressed up. :biggrin1:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Megan, she looks really sweet. I would actually think it would feel a little good to her. This might definitely be the time to pull out all the clothes . . . you know, kind of like we do when we need a pick-me-up! She might need to show off her new "svelte" figure and have some glamor shots!! In fact, we need to see some of these outfits when you get the time . . . :wink:


----------



## momtwoboys (Jan 28, 2008)

She look so cute! I felt horrible when this happened to Dazey, too, I actually cried. She actually looked pink her hair was so darn short! It grew back, lol, and they are right, now is the time for some cute clothes! That's what I did with my girl, cause I thought she looked cold, and she loved it! Have fun with it, and it will be so much easier to take care of matt wise for a bit.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It's spring and everyone should be getting hair cuts  The nice thing about hair is it grows back


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh my, Karen and Megan,

Brady and Jillee look so sweet! Poor Cazzie was shaved DOWN TO THE SKIN. I mean it. No photos. 

Had to cross that groomer off the list. !!

Suzy


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

We went last week and got our summer cuts. This way we can play in the water or run in the woods without having to spend hours getting cleaned up! Mom will keep us short until about October.:thumb:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I keep checking in looking for that Jillee fashion show! hoto:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh I will have it soon..I promise!!!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Well Winston joined her today!*

And I will not post pictures. I'm very sad. He looks hacked up. She tried to keep it longer but there were parts that she took him practically to the skin. He's missing an eyelash....

Boo Hoo.

The good news is his apricot fur shows much better and thank god she didn't touch his ears so he still has black tipping there and tail. But his tush and back legs are HORRIBLE.

As much as he enjoyed Pepper that plus a week of rain and a muddy backyard just did it to his fur.

I know it will grow back.....

Add to that the red tear stains and where is my cute puppy? I know i'm vain but he's not cute right now and it makes me sad.

Sigh.

I'm going to sleep on it and I know he did have some bad spots that I couldn't work out but really...I might call and ask for my money back. I even brought the yuppy puppy printout with pictures ...

Jillee looks cute.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You too Trish... Oh my First Jillee then Winston and Riley tomorrow, lets blame it on their father ok. 

I'm sure Winston looks adorable, how could he not.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Everytime I see pictures of Riley and his glorious clean white face fur I wonder what happened to Winston. Not one month ago his face was clear. I noticed it and switched immediately to distilled water and started angel eyes. Ugh.....
It's ugly and makes me sad...

Will his eyelash grow back? He had these beautiful long eyelashes....

I also thought it would be great for summer with all our boating and hiking. His rear looks like a great big bullseye with fur hanging in odd places below it....oh the horror...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Trish I think it's the time of year with the pollen, Riley is getting some back right now also. It's not too bad and you can not see it in the pictures. I also never cut that hair right by his eye's, their fathers hair grows straight up and I think when you cut it and it starts to grow it pokes them and causes more tearing. Thanks for the reminder I need to tell the groomer DO NOT TOUCH that hair LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww <hugs> It is definitely that time of year- my maltese has horrible horrible wet tear stained face right now. I don't give her any of the stuff other than washing her face. I do notice the more she is outside, the worst it gets!

Amanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Megan, awww, Jillie has a sweet face! And isn't it interesting to see how their markings change a bit when their hair is cut? Her hair will definitely grow back. I can't wait to see her in some cute outfits  I am scared to dress my boys because clothes can cause matts - they go au naturel. 

Trish, do you think you might want to have Winston shaved down so that at least his hair will grow in evenly? Just a thought. I'm sorry you had a bad experience with your groomer.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am sorry that you are not happy with Winston's haircut. I had to have her shaved down....I am not thrilled about it but it had to be done plus I am sure she feels better. She has a t shirt on that says daddy's little angel....she was sleeping in between us last night. I am sure she was a little chilly. Can you believe that Winston and Jillee will be one next week!!! Wow where did the time go????? I hope things will work out for you.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Ummm...it's to the skin practically on his back legs...no way do I want that everywhere....

I thought I did everything right. I found a recommended groomer [multiple people] and brought my instrluctions and talked to her...

he did have really bad mats back there so that's my guess...but I would have rather she left them for me to do.

And I paid $45 for it.uke:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Jillee looks adorable! 

Trish, I feel ya. Cooper got groomed a couple wks ago and she shaved the fur off his face, down to the skin above his nose. It looked horrid. I didn't take him anywhere for over a wk. I missed his cuteness, and just shook my head every time he came in the room, lol.
It's grown back pretty fast and I actually let him go out in public again


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yeah I am going to take Jillee with me to do some errands and I am going to put her sweatshirt on her...for warmth and well so she will look cute!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ohhh Jillee looks adorable.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, I don't think ya need to hide that pup. She really does look good. My favorite thing about her....the eyebrows  Soooo stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Agreed . . . don't ever let anyone touch those eyebrows!

Trish . . . sorry about Winston. I've been trying to let Jackson's eyelashes grow long and they are taking forever. I would assume it will grow back, but may take awhile.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Trish, I'm so sorry! It hurts when the groomer messed up what we thought would be a good grooming job on our dog. And to have his lovely eyelashes missing!  Have you decided whether to call or see that groomer and let her know how you feel? I know I'd be too shy about it, but I'd LIKE to think I would say something. (((hugs))) hon and enjoy Winston as he is. I'm sure HE doesn't mind things one bit. lol


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread. Jillie still looks really cute - I bet as soon as her ears start to grow more you'll be happier. She doesn't looks very happy however. Hope she's back to smiling soon.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Don't worry - the eyelashes will definitely grow back in! I trim Lincoln's eyelashes regularly.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Why do guys always get the best eyelashes?:biggrin1:ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Jillie looks great! Is she enjoying being short and mat free?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh gosh....Jillee has the cutest eyebrows!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Why do guys always get the best eyelashes?:biggrin1:ound:


Argh, that is so true, Sally.

My husband, and both sons, and both DOGS have the longest eyelashes.

Mine are practically nonexistent. In fact, the bases of them rub my eyeballs. Ick. And hubby has to use some glaucoma meds now that have the side effect of....growing LONGER eyelashes. I've had to clip them for him - they got ridiculously long. Sigh.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think she does enjoy being matte free but I feel sooo bad about it. I want it to grow back NOW!!!! I hope Betzie has a more matte free coat..we shall see!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Aw, Megan, she looks adorable! And now she gets to wear all her cute clothes.

Trish, I'm sorry. Luckily Winston doesn't know what he looks like - they are like toddlers in that respect.  And hair grows.

Jane, ROTFL at the thought of you trimming eyelashes!

My DS has GORGEOUS long feathery eyelashes while poor DD is a blond with nearly invisible short eyelashes. But, better her than him wearing mascara to make them look longer ound:


----------

